# Best luxury 4WD for towing? Range Rover, Porsche Cayenne etc ?



## Chumsmum (12 July 2009)

Afternoon.

OH is getting old  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and thinking of selling his little sporty number.  It also makes sense to upgrade my beloved old Isuzu Trooper at the same time though it really will be a wrench  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  We would replace it with one vehicle.

However, while I need a 4WD for towing my IW505, I feel a bit guilty about him selling sporty number and buying another 'boring' 4WD - he already has a 4WD (Volvo) as his everyday car.

So we are looking for something practical and sporty - is there such a thing?  Not too worried about fuel consumption as it wont be used everyday but will probably go for a diesel if available.

Does/has anyone towed with a Porsche Cayenne - what's it like?  Also, can anyone recommend any other 'luxury' 4WDs that are great for towing but will excite my OH  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 - please state type/model as it's a minefield out there  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Many thanks for any replies


----------



## martlin (12 July 2009)

errm, I don't think Cayenne will cope I'm afraid - it really is a toy.
Range will tow all right))
how about a VW Touraeg? It's very posh, you know.
Or some huge dodge or something.... 

Ooohh, I know! A Hummer!!! Perfect!


----------



## f_s_ (12 July 2009)

Toureag doesn't have the towing capacity, I looked at one. It's a toy too!!


----------



## martlin (12 July 2009)

Doesn't it? that's surprising! never mind, I still think Hummer will be best


----------



## Chumsmum (12 July 2009)

I'm sure I've just read that the Cayenne has a 3.5t towing capacity?

Any particular RR or all of them?


----------



## martlin (12 July 2009)

Hummer H2 can tow 3,7t, that should do it, shouldn't it?


----------



## glamourpuss (12 July 2009)

I have a new mercedes ML  and although we don't tow with ours I'm reliably informed that Mercedes fit an excellent towing package to them(at a cost) and they tow pretty well.
I love my merc, I've got plenty of 'toys'on it including a most excellent remote controlled boot  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, integrated sat nav and  integrated dvd players for the sprog. As all 4x4 its not a tree hugger car although on the motorway I can get 30 mpg from it. 
It is a friggin humoungous car the new model is much bigger and heavier than the older ones.


----------



## Chumsmum (12 July 2009)

That should cover it though pony has put some weight on this month..  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Will I be able to reverse it though?


----------



## martlin (12 July 2009)

Why would you worry? Everybody will be getting out of your way PDQ anyway!


----------



## MissAmbulance (12 July 2009)

We have a range rover sport, does the job 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Fuel consumption isnt amazing though, it does like to drink!


----------



## L00bey (12 July 2009)

At skipton I saw a gold porsche Cayenne towing a beautiful gold equitrek- It was quite a big equitrek. Looked the dogs!


----------



## spacefaer (12 July 2009)

We've got a Range Rover P38 - older model, pre TD6 (the one with gills by the front wheels) and it tows fab - you wouldn't know there was a trailer there.  I've just done a mega run with a dog trailer from the north of Scotland to Glos and it averaged 33 mpg......


----------



## Chumsmum (12 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Why would you worry? Everybody will be getting out of your way PDQ anyway! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I like the sound of that  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Going back to the VW Touareg, it says on this website that the towing capacity is 3.5 tonnes - like the Cayenne?

towing website 

Am I missing something here - are they just not 'tough' enough for towing regularly? And my reversing?


----------



## Bowen4Horses (12 July 2009)

ooh, i was going to ask this question myself today! 

i have been considering exactly the same, for the same reasons (i feel sorry for my hubby....). i was thinking about the range rover sport thingy. 

or an Audi RS4 estate thing... would that work?


----------



## martlin (12 July 2009)

it says on VW website 2.7 t
can't find it on a porsche website, so don't know, but it really isn't towing car IMO
Hummer depending on model from 2t to 3.7 roughly (8200 lb)
can't find range either on their website.


----------



## christi (12 July 2009)

I have the new Range Rover and it tows like a dream, but it does drink the fuel.


----------



## martlin (12 July 2009)

that one seems to have more up to date models:
http://www.cuddles.abelgratis.net/kerbweights.htm

 would always go for the owners manual, brochure spec.


----------



## Chumsmum (12 July 2009)

That's great info - thank you.  Might still go and have a nosey at a Cayenne as OH keen and we could p/x his current car easier.. will check towing capacity with them.

Thanks everyone for replies - for the people who mentioned the newer Range Rovers, what models do you have?


----------



## CrazyMare (12 July 2009)

My housemates mum has a Kia Sorrento with all the toys, black, with tinted windows - looks fab and apparently tows well - they are pig farmers, with horses too.


----------



## MagicMelon (12 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Toureag doesn't have the towing capacity, I looked at one. It's a toy too!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Touaregs do tow very well weight-wise.  We have one and tow our trailer with it with a 16hh horse in no problem at all, I wouldnt even notice it was towing!!

However, we've had huge problems with our one as it makes a dreadful banging noise at the tow hitch.  We've had VW look into it several times, they even recommended putting a fixed hitch on rather than the detachable which we did (£450 later), it didnt fix the problem. Now they're claiming it must be our trailer which is the problem (it is not, we've had it checked by 2 pro firms!).  We are now planning to threaten small claims action against them...


----------



## Chumsmum (12 July 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Touareg problems  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Came across this website while looking for towing info - maybe they can help you, they seem very knowledgeable?

web page


----------



## Kirsty5150 (13 July 2009)

What about an Audi Q7?


----------



## Pilib (13 July 2009)

I second the Mercades ML. 

Super to drive on a day to day basis and tows like a dream! 

X


----------



## ischa (13 July 2009)

i have a range rover sport it tows brilliantly but again does like to drink


----------



## Stoxx (13 July 2009)

I think I heard that Porsche were bringing out a diesel Cayenne??  

Now that could be common knowledge - I'm not up on Porsche as I'm not a fan!

But a diesel would provide you with better fuel consumption if they can tow.


----------



## RunToEarth (13 July 2009)

Hi, 
My dad has towed our 505 with his CayenneS petrol with two horses in and it was absolutely horrific- it really is just a toy (and CRAP off road as well, incase you wanted to do any of that) I stand by my prognosis that Porche should have stuck to what they were good at, sporty numbers 
	
	
		
		
	


	




We have pulled with a Range Rover sport and it was really good, I really like them anyway, and they can shift! Love the look of the Q7 too but have no idea what it is like to tow with


----------



## Twiglet (13 July 2009)

Have heard nothing but awful reports on the Cayenne. Someone I know kept his three weeks before getting rid of it, as was so unimpressed. 

Not sure how the Audi would be at towing but they are incredibly comfortable for a passenger, and look nice IMO! 

My friend had the ML500 (a few years ago admittedly) and it was pretty dire for towing, had no guts whatsoever, and clutch went very quickly. Maybe they've improved though.

How about one of the nicer Shoguns?


----------



## Chumsmum (13 July 2009)

Thanks for the all info, especially regarding someone who has actually towed with the Cayenne - it's put me off them now  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Yes, Porsche are good at the sporty numbers  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Right, how 'sporty' is the Range Rover Sport - will it fulfill OH's need for speed? I prefer the look of the normal ones but I know OH likes the Sport one more.  Also any particular engine / model?

I love the Q7's - will investigate further


----------



## ischa (13 July 2009)

i have the range rover tdv6 hse ,now they  do shift mine is very sporty,
 i love mine its not only got the speed, but my has the side steps etc i will try and get some photos  defently worth it


----------



## IsabelleJ (13 July 2009)

I love my Mercedes ML270 diesel. Tows brilliantly - people have commented that it doesn't feel like it's towing 2 big horses. Lovely to drive (has to be, my last car was a Mazda RX8 and I wasn't going to change to any of the less comfortable/fun 4x4s) and can go pretty fast when it wants to. (I usually chug happily down the motorway at 80mph, but have gone much faster in it before.)

Isabelle


----------



## Aspiring (13 July 2009)

I use a Toyota Land Cruiser to tow IW 510, having previously towed with Range Rover. Land Rover and Izusu Trooper. I like Land Cruiser best - don't know you are towing, and little change in diesel usage (about 32 mpg not towing, 28 towing) and lots of luxury with leather seats etc. Recently towed 4 yo warmblood on 5 hr trip - he did not even sweat!


----------



## Arabelle (13 July 2009)

Another fan of the Mercedes ML - I love mine and it tows fantastically.  I haven't needed to 'seriously' offroad yet, but I am reliably informed it will cope with ease.
A


----------

